# Advice 4 Utah!



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys! Im planning a trip for Utah sometime In February and pretty much want to get my planning ready " even tho its months and months away lol." Id like to know which would be best on flight tips, transportation, best and cheapest places to stay at in walking distance to near mountain. Im looking to stay a weekend with 2-3 friends and if any1 has any good or bad experiences in Utah. Ne info greatly appreciated.

" sorry ahead if posted in wrong room "


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

one recommendation dude, buy the plane tickets and hotel stuff as early as you can, and try to use like priceline or some shit to book em together for the cheapest rate...and check out Ski Utah: The Official Source for Information on the Greatest Snow on Earth

lots of good info for you there


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually my advice would be to wait before you pull the trigger. The main reason is snow conditions. Utah, like anywhere else can get skunked. Two years ago they had a horrible season until late March. Feb was crap. Knowing that conditions are decent is better than having to cancel your trip and incur all sorts of fees. One caveat. Plane tickets are not getting cheaper, that would be the only reason I would buy now. Otherwise, it's easy enough to find affordable rentals in SLC.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^Again, maybe get the plane tickets. With fuel costs being a major pain, it's ok to lock in the rate. As far weather bit of advice. If people are still mountain biking in February your snowboard trip is going to be kind of lame. If you don't think this happens, you should chat with Seattle area boarders from two seasons ago. Again, lodging in Salt Lake is not going to be a better deal now vs booking in December.

I also wouldn't recommend staying in Eden if you are planning on hitting Snowbird, Park City, Brighton, Solitude, Canyons, Etc. That's just plain crappy advice and based on "I did it and liked it so it works for everyone". That lodge would be great if Powder Mountain and Snobasin are you destinations. If you are doing the cottonwood resorts, I would look in Salt Lake City or Sandy. Cheap lodging is all around. I stayed at the La Quinta in Sandy and had a 5 mile drive to Snowbird. Pretty easy and affordable. I just drove straight up the boulevard there into the canyon. Did that with no reservations either. Lot's of other options in that city.

You can book now or when they start scheduling and probably do alright. If the weather pattern goes suck-o though, you might be better served heading somewhere else, such as Tahoe.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You might want to give a broader view of the area.

Your rec reads very biased.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> If people are still mountain biking in February your snowboard trip is going to be kind of lame.


grab the bottom of their seats, make their biker ass's tow you down the mountain!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Thnx 4 all the info guys! Im in NJ so Ill be flying from Newark airport or laguardia.. I know laguardia has jetblue and newark doesnt. And what about transportation, how did evry1 get around or would car rental b an option, which im hoping not. So guess it be best to look for flights and not really worry about stays now unless I can get a good deal with packages from expedia or orbitz? I defetnitely wanna go for a weekend from like a thursday to a monday like that enjoy the mountains fri.,sat.,sun. hopefully..


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats awsome!! but i also heard that theres certain mountain resorts that dont accept snowboarders?? At theses resorts that u stayed at , when u said " the mountains were near" was it a near drive or walk? Im jus wondering ahead of time how i would manage or best way to get around since i dont know anything about there taxi or bs systems!! again thanks in advance!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alta and Deer Valley are the only two resorts in Utah that don't allow snowboarding. Without reading back, I doubt anyone recommended either of these places. You can use the public bus system in Salt Lake City to get to the Cottonwood resorts. Tons of people use this. If you stay in Eden there is a shuttle bus for Powder Mountain. To get to Snobasin I think you'll need a car. There wasn't really any lodging there that I saw and I also don't remember any shuttles running to that resort.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

good advice


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

I went to Snowbird in 2003 and it was dope. Not much freestyle when I was there (went in March) but there are plenty of 'off-trail' lines and nice drops. The weather is definitely something to keep an eye on. The day after I left, there was a huge storm and the hotel I stayed in apparently got snowed in and it only snowed about a foot or two while I was there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Ride Brighton or The Canyons:thumbsup:


----------



## collisson (Jul 20, 2008)

Two words: Snow Basin.

Hands down the sweetest lodges you will ever walk into. Not to mention the kick ass terrain there. Awesome food, awesome facilities, awesome mountain and not any more expensive than the other mountains in the area.

Oh and if you go to The Canyons make sure you check out the trail called Canis Lupus.


----------

